# RIP Chelsea. I’m devastated...



## clarice221 (Jun 13, 2021)

I had to put my sweet girl to sleep last Friday after it was determined she had a mass on her spleen and internal bleeding. She was only 9 years old. It all happened so fast. I just miss her so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Chelsea, she was beautiful. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, Chelsea has the most beautiful face in these photos, it is so unbelievably unfair not to get at least 10 years. I wish I had something to say that would help, there is nothing. You have a lot of company here who understands. When you are able, share more photos and stories of her. I am so sorry.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. 9 is too young.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your sweet Chelsea. I lost my last Golden just two months after he turned nine (August 2019.) Same thing -- cancer that showed up in the spleen, although I had four months to adjust before we lost him. It's so very hard. I wish I could make you feel better, but it takes time. They take a piece of your heart with them. I like to think they are taking good care of it until we get to see them again.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free Chelsea!


----------



## clarice221 (Jun 13, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Chelsea, she was beautiful.
> 
> My thoughts are with you.


Thank you.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Chelsea was a beautiful girl. 9 is just too young.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was such a great looking girl and I can tell she was loved throughout her life....
We lost our boy in October of 2019 with exactly the same problem. We too had to put him down as the bleeding began. It was the loving thing to do, but so darn hard...

You will come to realize that she is not really gone, she lives on in your heart and mind for the rest of your life. In time these memories will help you carry on...!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear about Chelsea. She was a beautiful girl. I understand your pain ....we lost our Charley in February 3 mos shy of his 10th birthday. You think you have more time and suddenly you don't. The above post says it very well....she lives on in your heart and your memories of her


----------

